# Rest in Peace Shoelace



## BarnCat (Aug 27, 2008)

Today I had to have my 14 year old cat put down. During the last week he has been breathing very hard and it turns out he had heart failure. There wasnt much we could do treatment wise so we had to make the hard decision of putting him down. I have owned him since I was four and he will be missed greatly.


Thanks for your support.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I remember you posting about him and I saw his video. It is so hard to make the decision to let our pets go when we know we will be hurting ourselves even more. You did an unselfish thing, allowing your kitty to no longer suffer.
I'm sorry,
h


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Shoelace knew how much you loved him. If it's not too painful, would you post a picture or two of him? I don't think I remember if I've seen his picture or the video that Heidi mentioned.

By the way, how did you come up with the name Shoelace? Did he have a fascination for shoelaces?


----------



## BarnCat (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, when we first brought him home he kept chewing on shoelaces, here is his picture:
http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/pi ... 98883.html


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What a handsome boy. Again, I am so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i am so sorry. i know how you feel i just lost a dog and now i dont even care about putting up the christmas tree. it is so hard.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Shoelace was a very handsome boy. I am so sorry for your loss. Keep the memories of him close to your heart.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you Shoelace had to pass over the Bridge. ((HUGS)) to you in this rough time.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know this is a very difficult time for you. I pray that your pain will ease soon. I believe you'll see your little friend again. God bless.


----------



## BarnCat (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks so much all of you. You have all been very supportive over these hard times, he was my best friend


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Awe, he was such a handsome boy! So sorry. I know its painful. Hang in there. atback


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, what a beautiful kitty


----------

